# Orbit nutrition a scam



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

I wanted to buy another methadrol extreme for good measure I placed my order on 8/03/2012 at 8:43 am my payment method was a credit card. Everytime I call orbitnutrition NOBODY ANSWERSSSSSS I have called literally 22 times today, 14 times yesterday and still no answer. So I decided to email them and one responded and said methadrol extreme was on pre sale nothing said it was on pre-sale when I bought it that day, it may say it now. I have recieved no such confirmation that my item was shipped I have my invoice/reciet from them. so my question is when the fuck is my methadrol going to be shipped or did i get my money taken


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not a rep but I have a few friends that use Orbit and I've never heard of them "scamming" anybody!! You ordered on 8/3. It's only the f'ing 10th?? And you must subtract non business days..


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 10, 2012)

their far from a scam bro I use them every month, chill out, orbit is gtg


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 10, 2012)

ive ordered formeron from them and recieved it with no problem. i dont believe they are scammers.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

I understand that it has only been a week, 6 days really because of non business days but it should have shipped by now dont you think


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 10, 2012)

Thats an outlandish statement to be making about a company after only 6 days of waiting


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 10, 2012)

never had a problem with orbit


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

im not saying ortbit nutrition is a scam im sorry i should have put a quetion mark on the end of that title however since nobody answers the damn phone I wanna make sure that its not a scam before its too late because lets say I wait 21 days by then I may have waited too long so I made this post to ask am gunna get scammed because what can one assume when nobody answers the phone, and they tell me the item is on pre sale yet nothing said it was on pre sale before when i bought it, and that the guy who emailed me said "whenever we get it we will ship it"


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

if the item is on pre-sale then why are you so bent out of shape for them not shipping it yet? lol i'm sure they will shoot you an email when they have stock and start fulfilling pre-orders.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

when i bought it it didnt say pre sale now it does


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

someone probably just made an error (not listing item as "presale" right away) when putting the new product on their site. this stuff happens. or maybe they thought they had inventory when in fact they didn't.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

so how long should I wait? because im sure hell not gunna wait 2 months because then when can I make the assumtion that I had been scammed


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 10, 2012)

maybe they just don't like you... It's the 10th and your bitching? I have waited 3 weeks for shit to come in the mail before. Maybe you should attempt to post in the sponsor section before you slander some one that seems to be a known company. Orbit Nutrition and PM a rep.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2012)

Orbit is 100% legit. Go bang a hooker or something and chill the fuck out.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried talking to fucking reps they dont answer and in a world of 90 percent of bodybuilding websites are scams what does one assume


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

so I hope im not being scammed


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 10, 2012)

If I were you I would take Heavy's advice


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ill keep waiting but i hope i get my damn order i mean what am I suppose to assume in a world where so many bodybuilding sites are scams. and people dont respond back answering the damn phone or email


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

if i dont get it in 2 months imma sue im not getting scammed


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

i'd freak out... you are for sure getting scammed. 

 Also where are all these scams sites you refer too? maybe sites that offer "gear". I never really hear of sports nutrition sites scamming people though. Maybe i don't shop online enough.


----------



## H4MMY (Aug 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Orbit is 100% legit. Go bang a hooker or something and chill the fuck out.


haha.....

Orbit is fine!


----------



## Intense (Aug 10, 2012)

This gets so fucking annoying. Every two seconds a person with 5 posts or less is calling scam on a source when they've only been waiting 6 fucking days! now 14 days or more and no reply to emails/calls then Id start getting restless.





slade777 said:


> if i dont get it in 2 months imma sue im not getting scammed




but they do bring teh lulz^


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yea you dont shop online enough shittttttttt i cant tell how many friends of mine have been scammed its too many


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

{calebrm} thats because in this world so many people scam


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> This gets so fucking annoying. Every two seconds a person with 5 posts or less is calling scam on a source when they've only been waiting 6 fucking days!



on a "PRE-ORDER" nonetheless. Kinda hard for a company, even a reputable one like orbit, to ship product they don't have lol. doesn't sound like mr slade wants to listen though.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yea you dont shop online enough shittttttttt i cant tell how many friends of mine have been scammed its too many




your friends are stupid. should have done their research and so should you. had you done so you wouldn't be questioning a forum sponsor. And i seriously doubt you have too many friends to list.


----------



## Intense (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> {calebrm} thats because in this world so many people scam



Yeah but with doing a little research Im pretty sure you'd find that orbit has never scammed anyone? You probably couldnt say that for many others. If they have a good reputation at least give them the benefit of the doubt, I doubt they would ruin that over a bottle of methadrol. 

Once the product comes in they'll ship it.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

{nakid eye} thats why I will keep wait but lets say they dont have the product for too months then what happens to my money dumbass when after waiting can I assume I have been scammed lets say they never get the shipment then i lost money


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

and I know orbit nutrition sponsors this forum I wanted them to respond to it


----------



## Intense (Aug 10, 2012)

I just waited almost a month for two tubs of protein from a VERY reliable supplement store. They NEVER said the product was on backorder when I ordered, thats how it goes.


----------



## GSracer (Aug 10, 2012)

Orbit has filled my orders perfectly time and time again.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> {nakid eye} thats why I will keep wait but lets say they dont have the product for too months then what happens to my money dumbass when after waiting can I assume I have been scammed lets say they never get the shipment then i lost money



you obviously don't understand the concept of a pre-order.

-product is put on site for pre-order
-customer pays in advance to hold said product for when it comes in.
-orders are then fulfilled in the order they were placed. So if you were the 51st person to pre-order one and they only got 50 in, guess what? you wait for the next shipment.

timelines for pre-orders are guesses at best. My camera (Canon 1dx) was put on pre-order last november. It was suppose to have a release date in april. I just got a shipping notification yesterday due to Canon's delays.

and who said they will keep your money if the product never shows? your measly $35 is not worth the negative publicity of them scamming you lol


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

well I hope it is legit


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

yes but what if they are lieing about the pre order dumbass that is what makes it a scam


----------



## longworthb (Aug 10, 2012)

Ur a fucking idiot


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> yes but what if they are lieing about the pre order dumbass that is what makes it a scam



that's now the second time you have referred to me as the dumbass. you obviously have a learning disability as numerous people say don't worry but you just keep going at it. They should start doing IQ tests before allowing people on these boards.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

i just dont wanna get scammed


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know and I will wait longer


----------



## rage racing (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I wanted to buy another methadrol extreme for good measure I placed my order on 8/03/2012 at 8:43 am my payment method was a credit card. Everytime I call orbitnutrition NOBODY ANSWERSSSSSS I have called literally 22 times today, 14 times yesterday and still no answer. So I decided to email them and one responded and said methadrol extreme was on pre sale nothing said it was on pre-sale when I bought it that day, it may say it now. I have recieved no such confirmation that my item was shipped I have my invoice/reciet from them. so my question is when the fuck is my methadrol going to be shipped or did i get my money taken



Relax bro. You will get your stuff just in time to be swole for your first day of HS.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope so (not in highschool)


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 10, 2012)

Op went beyond full retard in this thread.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I hope so (not in highschool)



fooled us. maybe you should go back though... and take the short bus on the way, you'll fit right in.


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

we will see if orbit is a scam only a matter of time


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Op went beyond full retard in this thread.



hahahah qft

_"Check it out. Dustin Hoffman, 'Rain Man,' look retarded, act retarded, not retarded. Counted toothpicks, cheated cards. Autistic, sho'. Not retarded. You know Tom Hanks, 'Forrest Gump.' Slow, yes. Retarded, maybe. Braces on his legs. But he charmed the pants off Nixon and won a ping-pong competition. That ain't retarded. Peter Sellers, "Being There." Infantile, yes. Retarded, no. You went full retard, man. Never go full retard. You don't buy that? Ask Sean Penn, 2001, "I Am Sam." Remember? Went full retard, went home empty handed..."_


----------



## slade777 (Aug 10, 2012)

we will see


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 10, 2012)

this thread is funny, no wonder the reps have stayed away, I wouldnt wanna deal with a whiny lil bitch either. 

Your product is on pre-order.  If you really are worried send them a PM and practice some patience when it comes to getting a response.

::subs thread for OP's apology when he recieves his order::


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 10, 2012)

I think after this flamming post they should scam you. I don't think any one here would have hard feelings for orbit if you get scammed by them.


----------



## Intense (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> i just dont wanna get scammed






slade777 said:


> I know and I will wait longer






slade777 said:


> I hope so (not in highschool)






slade777 said:


> we will see if orbit is a scam only a matter of time






slade777 said:


> we will see






slade777 said:


> yes but what if they are lieing about the pre order dumbass that is what makes it a scam






slade777 said:


> well I hope it is legit


?


slade777 said:


> i just dont wanna get scammed






slade777 said:


> I know and I will wait longer






slade777 said:


> I hope so (not in highschool)






slade777 said:


> we will see if orbit is a scam only a matter of time






slade777 said:


> we will see






slade777 said:


> yes but what if they are lieing about the pre order dumbass that is what makes it a scam






slade777 said:


> well I hope it is legit






slade777 said:


> I tried talking to fucking reps they dont answer and in a world of 90 percent of bodybuilding websites are scams what does one assume






slade777 said:


> so I hope im not being scammed






slade777 said:


> if i dont get it in 2 months imma sue im not getting scammed


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2012)

Moved to AG


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2012)

I use Orbit twice a week.. They give me Mayonnaise with my Hot-Dogs


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

CalebRM said:


>



lol i just pissed myself


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> so I hope im not being scammed



You are a fucking terd, NEGGED !


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 10, 2012)

Im betting this asswipe dont even workout


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 10, 2012)

wow this guy is a fucken nightmare, Id hate to see what it would be like if he ordered some gear from a advertiser, negged!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 10, 2012)

man o man, some people...


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I hope so (not in highschool)




So you are in Junior highschool, that may be a little young for IM..... have your MOMMY call PRINCE when she gets home from work....  O.K. ??????


----------



## 5thou (Aug 10, 2012)

Orbit is one of the best companies out there. Placed an order on Monday got it yesterday. Order ended up being wrong and they were all over it. Companies like this will do what they need to to make their customers happy!!


----------



## DOBE (Aug 10, 2012)

I got this covered fellas heres a quote I found on another board from slade: Hi it's me! Slade! The reason I'm so worried about being scammed is because when I was in high school my coach used to pay me and my buddies five bucks each to stay after school and wrestle in our underwear. After the third or fourth time he stopped paying me but continued to pay my buddies saying ; Why should I pay you for something you enjoy, I have to admitt, he did have a point but I still felt scammed. Man I miss high school.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 10, 2012)

Chill out, quit acting like a moron. every time I order from orbit, they deliver fast with zero problems.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I wanted to buy another methadrol extreme for good measure I placed my order on 8/03/2012 at 8:43 am my payment method was a credit card. Everytime I call orbitnutrition NOBODY ANSWERSSSSSS I have called literally 22 times today, 14 times yesterday and still no answer. So I decided to email them and one responded and said methadrol extreme was on pre sale nothing said it was on pre-sale when I bought it that day, it may say it now. I have recieved no such confirmation that my item was shipped I have my invoice/reciet from them. so my question is when the fuck is my methadrol going to be shipped or did i get my money taken



that is probably because they were waiting to get more MD from us, they received it today so your order should ship today.


----------



## tballz (Aug 10, 2012)

Orbit is good to go!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

If you read the page when you ordered and saw the BIG RED LETTERS that said PRESALE you wouldnt have even made this post. People shock me all the time with lack of reading.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> i just dont wanna get scammed





slade777 said:


> I know and I will wait longer





slade777 said:


> I hope so (not in highschool)




You must not be able to read red letters then huh??? We have not been around for over 7 years and grown to what we are by scamming. Dont start calling a reliable company a scam just cause you cant read or comprehend presale. 




Vibrant said:


> Op went beyond full retard in this thread.



Yeah he did




slade777 said:


> we will see if orbit is a scam only a matter of time



I bet you got a tracking number today didnt you.....fuck yeah we got you bro.




Saney said:


> I use Orbit twice a week.. They give me Mayonnaise with my Hot-Dogs



You love the Mayonnaise we send you 




Prince said:


> that is probably because they were waiting to get more MD from us, they received it today so your order should ship today.



You would think the red letters saying presale would give that away.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> when i bought it it didnt say pre sale now it does




BS, right when we put it up it said presale dont try to lie.





slade777 said:


> if i dont get it in 2 months imma sue im not getting scammed



Oh please do bro, you are a nut case and yes im now trolling you and im sure many members are getting a kick out of this right now.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> and I know orbit nutrition sponsors this forum I wanted them to respond to it



Bad way to go about it bro. Perhaps using the contact us form on our site or even sending me a PM would have worked, but nope you just jump to scam lol EPIC FAIL.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Aug 10, 2012)

I BUSTED out laughing thanks to this thread. Orbit has been nothing but good to me. OP went about this the wrong way.


----------



## tballz (Aug 10, 2012)

Most ridiculous thread ever!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 10, 2012)

Hahahhaah fuckin idiot 


OP IZ PHAGGOT


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 10, 2012)

Return his money and tell him to fuck off... He shouldn't be privileged enough to get the product.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Y'all are right this thread is ridiculous. The OP is a fucktard but maybe we should keep him around for the entertainment value, he's funny as hell.


----------



## Saney (Aug 10, 2012)

Why did Orbit just CUT LOOSE on OP?


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 10, 2012)

OP, you fucking cock sucking half limped retarded faggot!! 

Why didn't you get a hold of a rep if you had a problem?! Or a worry?! Or a concern?! Seriously?! You can't throw a stone on this forum without hitting one of us! Do you even realize how busy our boss is with this banned sale?! You think he has time to talk to you on the phone? Or reply to an email right away?! No! But if you had contacted one of us reps we coulda gotten an answer for you within the hour! Instead you go and pull this jackassery and make a complete fool of yourself... AND your order is still gonna get fulfilled!! Next time think before you let your retardedness allows you to post something like this!! You have a problem with an order what do you do? YOU CONTACT A REP!! 

It's people like you that make me fear for the fate of the human race...


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 10, 2012)

Where's the apology


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why did Orbit just CUT LOOSE on OP?



Rough day and its in AG


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 10, 2012)

Saney said:


> Why did Orbit just CUT LOOSE on OP?





OrbitNutrition said:


> Rough day and its in AG



That and OP deserved it...


----------



## SupaSwole (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> if i dont get it in 2 months imma sue im not getting scammed


Negged for being a cry baby , mamas pussy sucking , cum slurper!!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 10, 2012)

OP: How does you butt feel right now, cause you sir just got raped. Have fun with your methadrol extreme. With your intelligence i'm sure you'll find a way to _lose_ muscle with it.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 10, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> OP: How does you butt feel right now, cause you sir just got raped. Have fun with your methadrol extreme. With your intelligence i'm sure you'll find a way to _lose_ muscle with it.



OP: He's right, here's an idea, follow the reccomended dose each day anally.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 10, 2012)

Funny thread 
People on this board love to talk shit! If Orbit was a scam or even sucked, people here would rip them, regardless if they're a sponser.


----------



## longworthb (Aug 10, 2012)

I can't fucking stand people like you. You are definitely too damn dumb to even take fish oil. Do everyone a favor and click the x in the top right corner and never come back you whiney ass punk


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 10, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> If you read the page when you ordered and saw the BIG RED LETTERS that said PRESALE you wouldnt have even made this post. People shock me all the time with lack of reading.




We all got your back brother.   This thread should be closed and OP banned IMHO !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Funny thread
> People on this board love to talk shit! If Orbit was a scam or even sucked, people here would rip them, regardless if they're a sponser.



Hell yeah they would.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 10, 2012)

Where did this homo go? 

He gets his email and and doesn't offer his anus for the forum gang bang... Negged


----------



## secdrl (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2012)

First off I've heard and had companies screw me as in never got the dang product. That being said not one flipping time has Orbit ever screwed me.  Matter of fact if there's a mix up or out of stock issue they resolve it quicker then 18 yr boy prematurely !!!!! I understand you want your items but if call and get no where go to their site and hit contact and not one time when I've done that myself have I not received a quick response. Another thing you bet on anything IML wouldn't allow any scam artist on his board.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2012)

slade777 said:


> I wanted to buy another methadrol extreme for good measure I placed my order on 8/03/2012 at 8:43 am my payment method was a credit card. Everytime I call orbitnutrition NOBODY ANSWERSSSSSS I have *called literally 22 times today*, 14 times yesterday and still no answer. So I decided to email them and one responded and said methadrol extreme was on pre sale nothing said it was on pre-sale when I bought it that day, it may say it now. I have recieved no such confirmation that my item was shipped I have my invoice/reciet from them. so my question is when the fuck is my methadrol going to be shipped or did i get my money taken



Wtf? 




Retlaw said:


> We all got your back brother. *This thread should be closed* and OP banned IMHO !



[SUB]Won't ban the OP because there's always a need for someone to kick the **** around.

Will close the thread, though.

Last word goes to  *Orbit Nutrition*...[/SUB]


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

He didn't call that much if at all, caller id proves it too


----------

